# Self inflicted snail explosion...



## LancsRick (2 Sep 2012)

Ok, so I got some red ramshorns for my Fluval Edge tank since I thought they'd be a good invert solution to algae control... I may have caused myself a problem here.

My 23l tank is now teeming with red ramshorns, (also some speckled/spotted ramshorns?!) and there are "egg patches" absolutely all over the show, on plants and on glass. Is there any way to stop these guys multiplying at such a massive rate, or am I going to be into some sort of weekly egg hunt?


----------



## nry (2 Sep 2012)

Assassin snails...

Nerites are great for algae eating and if memory serves they can't breed in freshwater, however they do like to lay eggs on wood.


----------



## andyh (2 Sep 2012)

nry said:
			
		

> Assassin snails...
> 
> Nerites are great for algae eating and if memory serves they can't breed in freshwater, however they do like to lay eggs on wood.



and rock and equipment in my experience!


----------



## O'Neil (2 Sep 2012)

I used about 10 assassins in my 200 litre as my tank was teeming with MTS and I mean every piece of glass decor plant etc was completely covered.
I didn't see any difference in MTS numbers for a months and then gradually they all seemed to disappear, i didn't realise at the time but they were breeding, I now have about 50+ and rarely if ever see an MTS snail, I only ever find the occasional shell.
I now have the problem of finding pest snails for them eat tho. : (
So not a perfect solution or fast by any means but they do work, they are nice to look at and cause no problems, with fish or shrimp, they will eat dead fish or shrimp tho.
PS Assassins are very very slow breeders.


----------



## Antipofish (4 Sep 2012)

ASSASSINS +1  No doubt they do exactly what it says on the box.  I actually thought they would only get snails that were smaller than themselves and that my larger red rams would be safe but they b4stards even got them too


----------



## AAB (5 Sep 2012)

Porksword said:
			
		

> I used about 10 assassins in my 200 litre as my tank was teeming with MTS and I mean every piece of glass decor plant etc was completely covered.
> I didn't see any difference in MTS numbers for a months and then gradually they all seemed to disappear, i didn't realise at the time but they were breeding, I now have about 50+ and rarely if ever see an MTS snail, I only ever find the occasional shell.
> I now have the problem of finding pest snails for them eat tho. : (
> So not a perfect solution or fast by any means but they do work, they are nice to look at and cause no problems, with fish or shrimp, they will eat dead fish or shrimp tho.
> PS Assassins are very very slow breeders.



I am in the similar situation - I got 4 assassins couple of months ago to clear my 60l of pest snails and they did a brilliant job. I hardly have any pest snails left and assassins have started breeding albeit at a slower rate.  I am now struggling to feed my assassins.


----------



## Antipofish (6 Sep 2012)

Will they ONLY eat snails then ? I thought they ate all the crap left around too ?


----------



## AAB (6 Sep 2012)

Antipofish said:
			
		

> Will they ONLY eat snails then ? I thought they ate all the crap left around too ?



I believe they need high protein diet - other snails or blood worms etc but not your normal leftover fish food.


----------



## LancsRick (6 Sep 2012)

I might introduce one assassin snail and see if that establishes an equilibrium, thanks!


----------



## ghostsword (6 Sep 2012)

Drop meat in there.. 


___________________________
Luis 
@ghostsword


----------



## owenprescott (6 Sep 2012)

I visited this thread thinking you had actually made a snail explode.


----------



## Antipofish (6 Sep 2012)

ghostsword said:
			
		

> Drop meat in there..
> 
> 
> ___________________________
> ...



In what form luis ?


----------



## Kristoph91 (9 Sep 2012)

Big lump of fillet steak.


----------



## johnski (9 Sep 2012)

KrisHumphreys1991 said:
			
		

> Big lump of fillet steak.



Don't be stupid. 

It's gotta be chicken breast.


----------



## tim (9 Sep 2012)

Just don't give them surf n turf you'll have no shrimp left


----------



## O'Neil (14 Nov 2012)

Antipofish said:
			
		

> Will they ONLY eat snails then ? I thought they ate all the crap left around too ?



Been a while since I logged in, but to answer Anti, the assassins will eat snails, leftover frosen or live food(bloodworms etc), they will also go for any dead fish or shrimp. 
I've never seen them go for and algae pellet or flake tho, not that i would leave either in the tank for enough to find out mind.


----------

